# In praise of the DH



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello all,

I wanted to start this thread as I was thinking about the immense pressure that ttc can put on a relationship.  I am lucky enough to have a lovely, supportive husband, but that doesn't necessarily mean he always knows the right thing to say or do.  He was quite confident and did a lot of nodding when we talked to the doc about treatment, but when I gave him a factsheet on IVF, he went all pale and wibbly, saying, 'You mean they..., you have to..., they do what?'!

I think sometimes it's so easy to become focused on ttc and the emotional journey of it that it's hard to step back and remember just how smashing your partner is, even if he doesn't always get it right!  For me, it's always the silly little things that DH does that makes me realise how much I love him:

He says some words in really weird way, like BOO-fay (buffet) and unindated (inundated)
He wears shorts, even when it's snowing
He's the only man my mum has ever liked and she lets him call her 'mum'
He has a five second memory and looks really sheepish when he's forgotten something again!
If I've had a bad day at work, there'll be chocolate waiting for me when I get home
He ALWAYS puts his foot in it, like one day when I danced downstairs in his jeans saying, 'look, they fit.'  His reply?  'God I didn't realise my a*se was that big!'
He just bought me a lovely painting for my birthday after he spoke to the artist who told him it was inspired by a man who loved his wife but was rubbish at telling her
I once thought that I'd killed him by making him choke on a wine gum and I was SOOOOO happy when I realised I'd managed to get it out.  And he wasn't cross with me.

And there are so many other wonderful little things about him.

I just wanted to invite all you other ladies to sing the praises of your DH/DP - even though this time of year is tough, it really cheered me up to think how lucky I am to have him.

Jinglebell


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Jingle Bell

Thank you for your wonderful post which really cheered me up. I also want to join the chorus of singing the praises of the DH! Mine is a really wonderful man who always manages to know what I need before I know it myself and has been so sweet and supportive through our problems ttc. we were diagnosed with NOA  in the summer and he has taken it amazingly well considering and has even put himself through eating fried walnuts with spring onions and having perineal acupuncture in an attempt to try to make sperm. I love him more every day esp when I get home from work late in a stress and he always calms me down. He insists on wearing tracksuit bottoms to everything (except work where they are banned but he did try), watches the simpsons re-runs and laughs like they are new, will eat everything put in front of him even if its disgusting because I made it, and I don't know anyone who doesn't like him (even my most critical girlfriends!).  
So I will sing the prises of the DH and celebrate how lucky we are to have each other even if the TTC is driving us both a but nutty!  
C
x


----------



## Cars (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,

I would like to join and say thank god for my amazing DH, even before we knew we were going down the ivf journey i adored him. We have been together 7 years and married 2 1\2 yrs, even through ivf we have just laughed every day, he does the most stupid things to make me laugh,(think he would like to be a comedian secretly!) He is also the most patient person, i dont know how he has listened to my garbage the last few months! He says the most amazing things, like we have just met!   

Anyway i never in a million years thought i would meet someone so kind, loving and just the best friend ever!! so here here to great husbands/other halfs!       


Cars


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Awww, that's really sweet!

I'm going to wrap up my snot-filled DH and tuck him into bed now.

Might not chance kissing him tho!

Jinglebell


----------

